# Networking



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

How do i share my connection using a cable/dsl router?


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

Do you have a wireless network? If so you just have the person you want to join your network search for the wireless network name and when found they should enter your password and access the network.


----------

